# I smell gas



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

ok heres the thing, i am smelling gas lots of gas. it comes from the heater and even when the heater is not on, people smell it outside the car, and honestly at red lights i might have gotten high. i have no idea what the problem is, i know the car is running rich now but even with it running rich you shouldn't smell gas that strong. lots of my friends cars run rich but it is nothing like this, i mean its like standing next to a gas pump. Also the car has an idle of about 3-400 rpms. Any imput or suggestions would be nice with the exception of taking it to the nissan place bc the one here is evil and might actually hang me for using aftermarket parts. speaking of which here is a list incase the prob could involve the mods:

JWT cams
JWT high rev valve springs
nismo cai
xs headers
2 degree colder spark plugs
new resonater


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Check your fuel lines. Also maybe the fuel pressure regulator. Has your mpg dropin alot latley? Also with those type of mods you have listed your idle is extremely low. My stock idles at 500-600rpm. You should get it checked out at a performance store, cause with those mods a dealer can give you a huge problem.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

a dealer will def. give you crap for using aftermarket parts specially if they are a.holes... anywya.. try getting your base idle checked out.. i was having the same problem on my 2.5 but the smell was not as strong as you say yours is.. good luck.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

GX628 said:


> Check your fuel lines. Also maybe the fuel pressure regulator. Has your mpg dropin alot latley? Also with those type of mods you have listed your idle is extremely low. My stock idles at 500-600rpm. You should get it checked out at a performance store, cause with those mods a dealer can give you a huge problem.


my mpg has dropped a lot latley. as far as the fpr goes, is there an upgrade i can get, and i would also like a new fuel pump. I tried to put a walbro but it wouldn't fit. but basically you think it could be a leak right? well i will try to check tomarrow. thank you for your help


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

For the FPR, they make a nismo universal one thats compatible for our altimas.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

For those mods you should use like a S-AFC to tune that motor, also like mentioned above check your fuel lines and fuel filter along the FPR, most likely your running soo rich because 
1: o2 sensor 
or 
2: MAF is damaged


----------

